# SpectraCal CalPC/Spyder4 Promotion and Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie

This is the qualification thread for the SpectraCal Promotion and Giveaway.

Once you have qualified, you may tell us you are qualified in this thread.

Please DO NOT post "in this thread" until you have officially qualified.

Hurry... qualification ends on March 31st, 2012.

Good luck!


----------



## Dbeistel

I'm qualified


----------



## WhatHappend

Please enter me..

Thanks


----------



## MikeBiker

This is an easy qualification. Enter me.


----------



## Kirill

I'm qualified. :whistling:


----------



## jszmgpolk

Im in


----------



## camtah

Please add my name to this promotion


----------



## jlird808

Qualified


----------



## Vader

Another great promotion! Please count me in...


----------



## thaddeussmith

qualified.


----------



## 95silverstallion

Qualified


----------



## PTAaron

Edit: withdrawing name from drawing... many others would benefit more than me from winning


----------



## Jasonpctech

Qualified


----------



## Infrasonic

I'm qualified and would like to be entered, thanks!


----------



## Jester

I'm qualified. Please enter me.

Jester


----------



## absoloot

i'm qualified. enter please!


----------



## koyaan

I can't find where I'm already entered, so please enter me. I've meet the qualifications and would love to play with one of these. 5 units makes for a nice giveaway!


----------



## jweed

I'm qualified.:wave:


----------



## ovillegas

I qualify


----------



## altahometheatre

Qualified, please add me, thanks!


----------



## Gregavi

I'm qualified. Please enter me.
Good luck to all.


----------



## KalaniP

Qualified.  I have the CalMan with i1Display2 OEM, but I have a buddy who has been drooling over it, so I figure I'll keep the better of the two and give a great birthday gift for the other, should I be lucky enough to win. :T


----------



## swingin

Im in, whohoo!! Thanks HTS! and SpectraCal...


----------



## Bama29

Qualified.


----------



## ALMFamily

I believe I am qualified - please enter me and good luck to all!


----------



## johnnyrichards

Would love one!


----------



## needspeed52

Please enter me, I think I'm qualified.


----------



## zieglj01

Count me in - thanks.


----------



## kadijk

Count me in! Thanks SpectraCa and HTS yet again for an awesome prize draw. Good luck!


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

Count me in, would love to win one of these 5 sets. Good luck to all entrants and congratulations in advance to all the winners!

Thanks to HTS and SpectraCal for making this giveaway possible! :T


----------



## bpratt

I think I'm qualified. 

Yeah, I think so. 

Glad that it means people outside the USA have a chance for this one.


----------



## icor1031

I am qualified, please enter me.

Thanks!


----------



## speedyr6

Just barely qualified...count me in.


----------



## JBrax

Yes please


----------



## showcattleguy

Qualified


----------



## robsong

Please add me also thanks.


----------



## carmaniac13

qualified


----------



## goyop

Count me in. Nothing better than true color!


----------



## Ile

I'm qualified.


----------



## AndreaT

Me too!
Qualified!
Regards,
Andrea


----------



## kiwiaudio

I'm in. Thanks HTS and Spectral !


----------



## exipnos

qualified


----------



## engtaz

I'm qualified.


----------



## allan0210

Please enter me would be great to own one of these


----------



## rshetts

in! Nice giveaway guys!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Awesome, a quick contest! A friend and I have been considering splitting a calibration bundle for a while now, but I haven't been able to justify it. This would be an awesome pick up, and I would no doubt end up calibrating every display I have access to. Fingers crossed... please enter me!


----------



## typ44q

Count me in, I'm qualified


----------



## smurphy522

Please enter me - I'm qualified!


----------



## chashint

I am qualified, please drop my name in the hat.


----------



## BD55

I'm qualified; sign me up pretty please!


----------



## ru4au

I'm qualified


----------



## madpoet

I qualify


----------



## HomeTRNut

I am in...please add my name.:bigsmile:


----------



## BadOrange

Sign me up


----------



## HUSKER

> Once you have qualified, you may tell us you are qualified in this thread.


*I'm Qualified!*

Hope I'll be able to figure out how to use it properly?? YES,,,I'm gonna WIN!!

Husker


----------



## Sphinx

I am qualified also. Please enter me in to the contest.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

I am qualified!!!


----------



## Diskohouse

I'm qualified, please enter and pick me.


----------



## j0nnyfive

ssssSSAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy,

Looks like I qualify! lddude: 


Thank you Spectracal and Home Theater Shack! Did I mention I love this site?


----------



## Sputter

Qualified


----------



## olddog

I am qualified-In Please


----------



## Quijibo

I'm in!


----------



## patchesj

I'm qualified as well, count me in! Thanks for another great giveaway.


----------



## ba109296

Qualified please add me.


----------



## binkobonko

Please enter me too.


----------



## warpdrive

awesome giveaway...please qualify me


----------



## gorb

Qualified


----------



## flamingeye

Look’s like I qualify for this one :rubeyes:


----------



## dsskid

Me too.


----------



## Cind3r

Count me in, Thanks!


----------



## aackthpt

Overqualified.


----------



## bawward

I am qualified, please enter me into the drawing, thank you!


----------



## Bucket

Count me in - thanks!


----------



## HTdyinut

Thanks, what a great offer.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

I'm qualified,and feeling lucky please enter me and thanks for another opportunity !!!


----------



## Drudge

I'm qualified as well.


----------



## boarderc577

I'm qualified


----------



## wxthomson

please enter me.


----------



## smjens

I'm qualified.


----------



## ryanenen

I'm qualified.


----------



## kudo11

hi... i would like to be entered in to the drawing. thanks.


----------



## aLittletank

Qualified, please enter me


----------



## CdnTiger

Count me in, please. And thanks HTS and SpectraCal!


----------



## Rukk

Qualified...word up!


----------



## cavchameleon

Wow, nice giveaway. Please enter me also. 
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## RodK

Count me in. Thanks Sonnie and thanks SpectraCal !!! :clap:


----------



## dsully444

I'm qualified. Please enter me :R


----------



## nerdful1

I'm qualified, thanks.


----------



## mr.chill

Im qualified  Bring it...


----------



## HTip

Please count me in. Thanks! :TT


----------



## 11B2P

I think I am qualified. Thanks Spectracal, HTS, and Sonny!


----------



## mdanderson

Thanks. I'm qualified.


----------



## ansat

qualified


----------



## Mud_Bone

Yes Please and Thank You 

My new TV told me it wants to see a Spyder up close and personal like


----------



## ALPHUX

I love spyders.....count me in!:rofl:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Count me in, please.

Kal


----------



## davidbarton87

Qualified


----------



## Muser

Qualified.


----------



## Research2010

Count me in! This would be awesome.

Finally made an entry before the drawing was over!!!


----------



## RanZiv

Please sign me up for this


----------



## musikpirate

I'm qualified and would like to be entered.


----------



## mcascio

Who doesn't love free stuff! I'm qualified.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

As they all said; "i'm qualified" 

Thanks


----------



## jdent02

Barely qualified :R


----------



## ironglen

Please add me to the ever-expanding list of entries! SpectraCal is one of a sponsor, I hope others with more cash than me right now can benefit from their promotions.


----------



## yanga

I'm qualified!. Please add me.


----------



## hddummy

i'd love one please


----------



## NegativeEntropy

Thanks for the opportunity. Sign me up.


----------



## waculjr.903

Enter me please


----------



## grn1969c10

Count me in,
Thanks!


----------



## AVoldMan

Please, enter me. THX!


----------



## rubbersoul

I'm in!


----------



## hasse_swe

Count me in too


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Sign me up, crossing my fingers and praying to the theater gods.....


----------



## burzel2

Definitely


----------



## doveman

Cool comp. I'm qualified.


----------



## jacare

Count me in please!:wave:


----------



## iconrl

Count me in! Good luck all.


----------



## tiggers97

Ok. Count me in. 

This is getting me back into the theater building mood.


----------



## Rmb1080p

Sign me up!!!


----------



## MeatHanky

I'm certified. Wait, no, qualified! Please enter me.


----------



## jayhawk785

who has two thumbs and is qualified 

< this guy


----------



## Moostache

I would love to participate...


----------



## f0zz

Count me in!


----------



## tbaudoin

I'm qualified, giddy up! Please include me. Thanks, T


----------



## gdstupak

I'm qualified.
Please enter me.


----------



## vann_d

This looks like an awesome tool. Please enter me!


----------



## yammyguy

Count me in. Great promotion.


----------



## rab-byte

Hook a brother up
I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## redsandvb

I'd like to be entered, Thanks.


----------



## auge.dog

Qualified, and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Highside

Please enter me in the giveaway Sonnie. Once again, I'd like to replace my aging Spyder2 and this would be a good replacement.


----------



## Gregr

I am qualified.


----------



## Sonnie

We have winners!

Congratulations to the following five members:

*altahometheatre
BD55
MysticalJet
musikpirate
NegativeEntropy*

If you will please send a PM to *Joshua Quain* with your full name, physical address and email address, he should be able to arrange for delivery.


----------



## jlird808

Nice....congrats folks!!

I never win ANYTHING :hissyfit: LOL


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

jlird808 said:


> Nice....congrats folks!!
> 
> I never win ANYTHING :hissyfit: LOL


I second that......... :hissyfit:


----------



## Gregr

Yeah!!! Why not me???? I third that?!?!?>!?! :hissyfit: :hissyfit: :hissyfit: :crying::sad: I coulda' used that..., 


I just realized there are a lot of sad faces here.


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats to all!!! Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## iove

I too am qualified!


----------



## Diskohouse

I wonder how many hometheatershack members have bought one of SpectraCal products due to this contest? I know I ended up by the oem pack for $395.00. Did anyone else purchase a product due to this give-away?


----------



## PTAaron

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## KalaniP

Diskohouse said:


> I wonder how many hometheatershack members have bought one of SpectraCal products due to this contest? I know I ended up by the oem pack for $395.00. Did anyone else purchase a product due to this give-away?


I bought a kit during the first give-away, a month or so ago.


----------



## jdent02

Double post.


----------



## jdent02

> I wonder how many hometheatershack members have bought one of SpectraCal products due to this contest? I know I ended up by the oem pack for $395.00. Did anyone else purchase a product due to this give-away?
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: SpectraCal CalPC/Spyder4 Promotion and Giveaway Qualification Thread - Page 14 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


Nope. I'm ashamed to admit I don't care enough about calibrting my TV to sink a couple hundred dollars into it. Checked out the links though :whistling:


----------



## dguarnaccia

I'm qualified, please enter me


----------



## NegativeEntropy

As one of the lucky winners of this give away, I want to say thanks to both HTS and SpectraCal!


----------

